# Seiko Flightmaster Kinetic



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Having previously though about replacing my current Seiko Perpetual Calendar (8F56) with a Seiko SNA225 Chrono, I've now changed my mind and have decided to remain with my preferred style/type of watch - a dual time zone/GMT like my current Seiko and my previous Rolex (GMT Master II). I blame you blokes for this because since joining this forum I have discovered so many new brands and types of watches that I never knew existed (and have spent far too much time on the internet checking out the damn things...)!

Anyway, I digress. During my search, I discovered the Japan-only Seiko Flightmaster Kinetic which bears more than a passing resemblance to my previous Rolex, and whilst significantly more expensive than the SNA225, the price of the Flightmaster appears within reason. I loved the looks and the functionality of my Rolex, even if I was underwhelmed by the accuracy and durability of the watch (bearing in mind what the damn thing cost!). Seeing that the Flightmaster seems to tick most of the boxes for me, I would be interested to know if any of you have had experience with this watch, or even have a decent photo of one. Also, I know nothing about the Kinetic system, only that some folk seem to have a love-it or hate-it relationship with it.

Would appreciate your thoughts on the subject, or even any suggested GMT/dual time zone alternatives to the Flightmaster, bearing in mind USD1000 is about as far as I can reasonably go with this purchase.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

just found a nice photo of one:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

DMP - That does look tasty :tongue2: - I tried to find one online but apart from one in Japan they appear to be pretty rare! - The one I looked at said it was only 38mm diammeter which seems a bit small (even my 371 kinetic is 42mm) - Could be the spec was wrong? - What sort of price have you seen one for btw?

Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

G'day Paul - I just measured my current watch at 38mm across the bezel, 43mm across the case including the crown and it's not a small watch so I guess it depends what was measured to achieve the quoted 38mm for the Flightmaster. You're right, they seem very rare indeed, and I'm assuming it's a kinsman to the Marinemaster/Landmaster series. Other than that one site in Japan I can't find another advertised for sale but if my currency conversion is right it appears it would come in at around $800 US. I want to drop Mr Higuchi a request for quote, but am hoping to get some feedback from this forum re the watch and the kinetic system first.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## FrÃ¶kenUr (May 31, 2008)

DMP said:


> G'day Paul - I just measured my current watch at 38mm across the bezel, 43mm across the case including the crown and it's not a small watch so I guess it depends what was measured to achieve the quoted 38mm for the Flightmaster. You're right, they seem very rare indeed, and I'm assuming it's a kinsman to the Marinemaster/Landmaster series. Other than that one site in Japan I can't find another advertised for sale but if my currency conversion is right it appears it would come in at around $800 US. I want to drop Mr Higuchi a request for quote, but am hoping to get some feedback from this forum re the watch and the kinetic system first.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave! I found some pics for you: http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/diver...tz/SBDW011.html

About Kinetic: I think itÂ´s really brilliant! I bought my first one nine years ago and it been working great all the time!

/Per


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures and thanks for posting them and also for your opinion re the Kinetic drive. I note another mention of the 38mm size - I wonder if that is the diameter across the bezel or for the entire case including crown!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

DMP said:


> G'day Paul - I just measured my current watch at 38mm across the bezel, 43mm across the case including the crown and it's not a small watch so I guess it depends what was measured to achieve the quoted 38mm for the Flightmaster. You're right, they seem very rare indeed, and I'm assuming it's a kinsman to the Marinemaster/Landmaster series. Other than that one site in Japan I can't find another advertised for sale but if my currency conversion is right it appears it would come in at around $800 US. I want to drop Mr Higuchi a request for quote, but am hoping to get some feedback from this forum re the watch and the kinetic system first.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave - G'day yourself! - Yeah the 38mm is the dial and logically the watch is in the same case as my 371 Kenetic with the outer dimensions as you say 43mm - Higuchi is where I saw it too & his prices are usually quite good - I'd appreciate the heads up on what his price is - My 371 is my first kinetic & I wanted it for LBM (Lazy ******* Mode) when I couldn't be arsed to reset / wind - So far so good & for a Â£125 watch the quality of the case / dial / bezel seems excellent - I'd expect the Flightmaster to be in a different league and as you say something akin to the Marine & Land Masters

Regards, Paul


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

DMP said:


> just found a nice photo of one:


Thats a nice watch, what is the 'crown' on top of the crown for?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > just found a nice photo of one:
> ...


You press it to test the kinetic charge in the watch - the second hand is used by the watch to give you feedback & rotates past 12 o'clock to tell you how much charge there is - hope that makes sense?

Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Bugga, bugga, bugga - Mr Higuchi advises this watch is not longer available............


----------



## taxico (Jun 16, 2008)

i was also moving from an 8F56 seiko on to something else. was deciding between the scubamaster and the flightmaster.

i thought i should add that the seiko kinetic flightmaster comes in 3 variants (that i know of).

the older 5M45 kinetic movement saw two models: one that has AGS under the SEIKO logo, and one without.

power reserve was 7-14 days (although in reality it was probably between 3-7 days) and most don't keep much power anymore.

these were released between 1995 and 1999 and is the Seiko SBCW005










picture from tokunaga's watch museum.










picture from jay's database.

i believe the AGS disappeared when seiko decided to rebrand their watches "kinetic". i cannot be 100% sure if the dial's a good indicator of age between the two.

2000 onwards sees the flightmaster revamped with a new 24hr chapter ring and a replacement of the old "capacitor" with a rechargeable li-ion battery from maxell.

these new babies had 6-month power reserve running the 5M65 movement (still currently used in new watches). i believe it is identical to the 5M45 except for a battery instead of capacitor.

this is the Seiko SBDW011 (picture available in a previous post) that is still listed on higuchi's website (he also sold the older model without "AGS" on the dial).

you can find all 3 models appearing for sale from time to time under $600 (for the final model). i just picked one up myself (the older AGS-less unit) and i'm waiting for it arrive sometime this week.

i hope you find one soon! you could also consider the seiko scubamaster - it's got a diver extension and a standard 20mm lug-width so replacing straps/bands/bracelets is a lot easier than the flightmaster's 19mm.

if you picked an older unit up, you can get the capacitor changed yourself to the 6-month power reserve unit (pick upa maxell replacement kit) if you have the caseback removal tool.

more info can be found at

but the scubamaster can only be opened from the front so you might have to send back to seiko. i recommend doing this anyway since it's a pretty old watch... (the 5M45 will be at least 8-9 years old) might as well change the gaskets too.

a review of the stingray SBCW003 can be found here

cheers!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

There's some good info, there, Taxico and thanks for posting it. Welcome aboard the forum, too!


----------



## taxico (Jun 16, 2008)

after much waiting (8 days), the watch is here! the older SBCW005-5M45 kinetic flightmaster.

this is my third seiko (i'm normally a mechanical swiss freak) and replaces my SLT095-8F56 milemarker (too heavy) and is also my first titanium time piece.

because i'm away from home (and will be for the next few years), i don't have any watch winders with me; so this quartz will probably end up as my daily beater!

the dial is very nicely checkered and looks unique in the light. i can't capture it because i don't have a manual focus camera.

the lume is wonderfully bright for a nearly decade old watch and the "tick" isn't too loud.

still trying to get used to the weird kinetic rotor and the "S" at the end of the second hand.

some thoughts after owning it that's different from what i expected from research:

the checkered dial is a lot more detailed and differently presented than in pictures.

the bezel is actually half-chromed titanium that reflects into a black-esque color.

the pointed "arrow" end of the second hand is outlined in white, not shiny stainless steel.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

ya lucky dog - that's the beastie I was hoping to find! Enjoy in good health mate.


----------



## berni29 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

I also came to Seiko from the Rolex GMT II (which I still own but will be selling).

I originally wanted a flightmaster SBDW011 like yourself, but then discovered the one piece titanium SBCW003 and SBCW007 (see links below) which are in my opinion fantastic watches and enough to make me jettison the Rolex. They are hard to find though.

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/diver...tz/SBDW011.html

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/diver...tz/SBCW007.html

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/diver...tz/SBCW003.html

All the best

Berni


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck with your hunting, Berni, and if you find a SBDW011 lying around feeling lonely, please let me know!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mikertroid (Jul 14, 2008)

Got a Flightmaster GMT with the newer motor from Higuchi about 18 months ago.

Have to report it's been superb in the most testing of environments.

I get admiring comments from friends who know their watches and have spent far more than me.

I reckon It gains about a second a month, maybe less. Truly superb.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

DMP said:


> just found a nice photo of one:


That 24 hour chapter ring is great....this watch goes on my list to buy.


----------



## Mikertroid (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, I'll mention the only negative aspect:

the 24 hr scale on the face is practically unreadable, so you're looking at 2 time-zones not 3 (If you use the bezel to show you UTC). Personally, I'll leave the 12 hr hand on UTC and flick the bezel to give me local time.


----------

